# want to learn



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

hi, I've never posted here before but have read thru this forum. I need help.

I have never knitted or crocheted before and have always wanted to learn but get intimated and flustered. I have a collection on needles and hooks and a ready supply of natural fibers. I just don't have the first clue of how to go about teaching myself. 

downloading videos was recommended to me by a friend. There were to many to choose from. Could someone please point me a a direction for someone who hasn't got a clue. Thanks....linda


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi! I can't help with Videos, but it's nice to see you here, and I'll help best I can with anything else. Nice that you have some yarn ready to go.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

welcome, Lindamarie! This is where I learned- and if I can do it, anyone can do it! :teehee:

Be sure to look at the "stickies" at the top of the Fiber Forum. There are links to lots of helpful sites, downloads, and videos that will make learning easier. AND, I am a big believer in an easy resource book- even a knitting magazine that has a glossary in the back of simple cast-ons, bind -offs, and other helpful visual aids. 

Pick up that yarn, pick up those needles and crochet hooks and start playing with yarn! 

Decide what you want to try first - you can always knit a "swatch" - or you can start with a simple scarf or washcloth!

I like http://www.knittinghelp.com/


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I found this .....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONVQCK_-rKc

The link WIHH posted ....knittinghelp.com is awesome !! 

Welcome to the forum ! Just jump in , ask questions and HAVE FUN -- it will only get easier !!


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

I hope to learn to knit this summer as well. A friend just reintroduced me to crochet and I enjoy it. Knitting is my next skill to acquire. I will check out these links is too. Thanks.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

thank you everyone for making me feel welcome. 7th swan, nice to see a familiar face. WIHH...last I saw you, I had a bear on my roof. I did get a bear permit, but didn't get the bear. This past fall, we had 5 in the yard.

I've got an old readers digest book that shows all sorts of different needle work. I'm going to give it a shot. My dh has coffee and aspirin on standby


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

welcome, Donnam, too! 

lindamaria, coffee and aspirin?

oh no! I highly advise a handful of M&Ms at the ready!!!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome, Lindamarie! Glad to see you posting! You will find all kind of encouragement here and help for when things go amiss or you don't know what to do. 

I have crocheted forever, but am just now learning to knit. Right now I'm working on a scarf and it's very plain, but I'm enjoying simply settling into one stitch and letting my hands learn as well as my brain. 

I think WIHH hit the nail on the head. Just play with the yarn! You don't have to be good at it, it doesn't have to be perfect, it's ok to not have a clue what you are doing. One of the reasons I think kids learn so quickly is because they get to play!

Pick a small project so that you can see a finished something fairly quickly. Mug rugs are fun and easy. Dishcloths, too. 

Love your nick, btw. It's actually my given name irl.  Do we have that in common?

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

One M&M for every stitch you do! Then a handful for every row! 

Now I really want M&Ms...


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

not m&m's, maybe raisins. I lost 110 pounds about 6 years ago. Knowing me, I'll get frustrated and eat my way back to all that I lost. Raisins and another John Lennon, Celtic, George strait song downloaded for every stitch. What a combination.

I have a wide variety of needles.....ling, short, thick, thin and circular. Which is the easiest to start with? I've been collecting for awhile just never got around to doing anything. But, time to grab the bull b the horns and do and learn all the things I've been putting off


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Medium thickness, short length. Less to maneuver, easier to see your stitches.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi and welcome aboard!
When ever I teach people IRL, I always advise a nice worsted weight yarn, and either an 8 or 9 needle. Seems to be a lot easier to hold on to.
Be patient with yourself, fiber work is not about speed, it is about the process.
So relax, and enjoy it. In time, you will go faster, make less mistakes, and you won't even realize you have gotten there. Just enjoy the process.:thumb:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome to Donnam, too! What kinds of things have you learned to do with crochet? 

Hmmm what would be my motivator? Maybe $ in the jar for my fancy needles and hooks. 

I want a whole set of those wooden crochet hooks that Svenska sells. They look so beautiful! I love the ends. Svenska - have you heard from the people who make them to find out when the size G hooks will be available?


----------



## NancyWVa (Mar 7, 2014)

JoAnn fabrics runs classes as well as many yarn shops. I found it much easier to learn and more fun when you do it with someone. Maybe even hang a want sign up at the local shopping area


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello Knitters To Be!

Like others have said, start with biggish needles (not huge, something about the size of a pencil) and a nice cushy yarn. You can look on the ball band of the yarn and it'll say the recommended needle size - go with that for starters.

Also, please realize that casting on and the first few rows are *the hardest part* - it's waaaay easier once you get those first few rows going, so don't feel badly if the first row or three or ten feels really wobbly and weird, once there's some fabric there to hold the needles in place it gets a lot simpler. 

Everyone holds their yarn differently, but if you want to watch me knit and see how I hold onto my yarn, there's a video here that might be helpful:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_QwtQGv9pk[/ame]


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH, I like the idea of a good resource book. What would you suggest for knitting? I was looking at the pattern for those wrist warmers and it says to cast on X number of stitches, divide them evenly among the 4 dpns and then to "place a marker and join for working in the round." 

I don't know how to join for working in the round. If it were crochet I could but no clue what to do for knitting. There are also symbols that I have no clue what they mean. 

What would get your vote for a good beginner resource book?


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

ok, got my needles, size 8 and not too long, got my yarn, nice fire in the stove and snowing outside. Oh, got the book too, nice pictures. I'll check back in an hour or so. It may very well come down to chocolate


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Kasota said:


> I want a whole set of those wooden crochet hooks that Svenska sells. They look so beautiful! I love the ends. Svenska - have you heard from the people who make them to find out when the size G hooks will be available?


I called them Friday, and they have them in now! So I will be placing an order tomorrow.  

Also, for joining in the round for knitting, I would just get all my stitches on my needles, make sure they aren't twisted, and start knitting! So if your yarn to knit with is on needle 1 (if you lay your needles flat), on the far left, start knitting the stitches on needle 4, on the far right! This will make a tube.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Ty, Svenska! And that is great news about the size G hook! :sing:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

well it took me this long to cast on 20 stitches. gre:They're not perfect, but they're on there. My phone decided it didn't want to play videos so I am using an ancient book....McCall's knit and crochet encyclopedia from 1968. 

I'm off to the next step. I may be eating m&m's by the time I'm done. Wish me luck.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

lindamarie,

The first thing is to remember that you're just playing with sticks and string. If is doesn't do what you want on the first try, just pull it out and no one is the wiser for it. 

Even now, the first row is always the most difficult, and I've been seriously knitting for about 13 years now. Just keep working at the process and things will start making sense eventually.

As for casting on, there are many ways to cast on-some easier than others; some easier for some people than for other people. If one method of casting on seems difficult to understand, don't get frustrated (at least not too frustrated), just look for another method that seems to make sense and try that one. Give each one as many tries as you can without reaching frustration (or tears)-and move to the next one. You'll actually be miles ahead of the game if you learn lots of ways to cast on...I'm trying to expand my group of ready-start cast on methods now.

Keep it fun-it's what you _want_ to do, not what you have to do.... remember, you're just playing with sticks and string.

Welcome,

betty


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

gre:I gave up hours ago. I got the casting on part ok, but couldn't seem to get the first stitch.gre: am going to try again tomorrow. This is something that I have been wanting to learn for awhile. I am dealing/going thru a very difficult situation with one of my children right now, so I thought the knitting would help me with the stress. 

anyway, will try again.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

No stress! You've made a good start, it takes awhile to get the hang of it. Casting on always seems the hardest part to me. I usually wimp out and just toss a bunch of half hitches on the needles and call it done.

There are three to five common ways to knit and probably a dozen other uncommon ways. If one way doesn't work for you, then try another. Basically, you're pulling loops and keeping them stashed on a stick to keep them organized. With a few refinements here and there to get it pretty.

I like the M & Ms idea! Don't have any, though, maybe popcorn will have to do?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

That first row is tricky. 

If you are able to watch the video I posted, it does show both knit and purl stitches. Basically, the yarn makes a loop around the left needle: you need to poke the tip of the right needle through one leg of that loop, then wrap the working yarn around the tip you poked through and bring it back under. Several ways to accomplish that, and if your cast on stitches are too tight it will be harder. 

Give it another go tomorrow!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold Lindamarie and Donnon! Love your can do attitude and your tenacity. You can do it. The only cast on I do not recommend, especially to beginners, although it is the easiest is the backward e-loop caston. It just gets tighter and tighter as you go along and it's difficult to build onto. For beginners I personally like the knitted caston. But do what works for you.

Where do you live? Maybe one of us is close enough or we can find a person who can help you IRL.

It's supposed to be relaxing so put it down if you are feeling stressed out. Keep the yarn fairly loose, don't yank on it or you will make it way too tight. I wonder what size yarn you are using?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

LindaMarie, I cannot tell you how many times I fretted with my cast on over the last few weeks. What I was doing got tighter and then when I finished knitting the first row the end loop was so loose it drove me NUTS. I ended up ripping it out multiple times. 

Then someone suggested the long tailed cast on. 
http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/how-to-knit-basics-beginner-tutorial-part-1

For whatever reason, that one "clicked" for me and it made a nice tidy edge. I found it a lot easier to make my caste on stitches consistent, which reduced my stress. I just sat in front of my computer and watched the video with my needles and yarn and followed along. 

Hang in there! You will get it!


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

lindamarie said:


> well it took me this long to cast on 20 stitches. gre:They're not perfect, but they're on there. My phone decided it didn't want to play videos so I am using an ancient book....McCall's knit and crochet encyclopedia from 1968.
> 
> I'm off to the next step. I may be eating m&m's by the time I'm done. Wish me luck.


Good luck!

I taught myself to knit and crochet from ancient books, so if I can --- anyone can!

PS: it did seem that crochet was easier to learn. Just one loop on the hook, most of the time. And just keep making new loops, lol.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

lindamarie said:


> gre:I gave up hours ago. I got the casting on part ok, but couldn't seem to get the first stitch.gre: am going to try again tomorrow. This is something that I have been wanting to learn for awhile. I am dealing/going thru a very difficult situation with one of my children right now, so I thought the knitting would help me with the stress.
> 
> anyway, will try again.


Try using a chrochet hook for your first row instead of the right hand needle.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Also try the knitted cast on - then you learn TWO things at once! Casting on, and how to do the knit stitch. 

(A variation of the knitted cast on is what I regularly use.)


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

well I'm going to give it a shot again here shortly. Funny thing is my hubby was trying to help me, he picked up another set of needles and grabbed some yarn. I wanted to beat the man!!!!! He did it, he got it. He's lucky he got his dinner.

anyway, I'm off to try again, I'm hiding his needles.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hey don't look that gift horse in the mouth. If he gets it and can do it let him teach you instead of looking at it like a competition. Used whatever resources you have at your disposal.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Lindamarie, tell him now he has to start posting in the fiber forum. We want pictures.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I did it, I did it!!!!! :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

they're not perfect, a little loose, but I got them from one needle to the other. I wish I knew how to post a picture. 

I started off with bigger needles and kept the cast ons not so tight. I'm just going to kind of keep doing this basic thing till I get the hang of it. I'm slow, but I did it.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

lindamarie said:


> I did it, I did it!!!!! :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:
> 
> they're not perfect, a little loose, but I got them from one needle to the other. I wish I knew how to post a picture.
> 
> I started off with bigger needles and kept the cast ons not so tight. I'm just going to kind of keep doing this basic thing till I get the hang of it. I'm slow, but I did it.


Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Whoooooo HOOOOOO!!!! You did it!!! You did it!!!!! YAY!!!!

:nanner::nanner::nanner:​


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

maybe not.:Bawling: I got them all off one needle, from the cast on, then a knit stitch on the other needle. But, I can't get it to work again. I went from cast on (left needle), to knit stitch(right needle), put needle with stitches in left hand and tried to do it again and all I got was.....nothinggre:. I'm getting real good at casting on though, and doing that first stitch. Time for more yogurt raisins.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The next stitch is just like the first. 

In ... Around ... Over. 

You can do it!

Eta unless you are twisting your stitches .... Make sure as you knit you are going through the forward leg of the stitch, not through the back. If you twist your stitches they get smaller and tighter!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's a little rhyme they use to teach children. Maybe it will help you too.

In through the front door (front of stitch)
Around the back (wrap the yarn around the back of needle)
Out through the window (bring the wrap back through the stitch you went through before)
And off jumps jack. (Remove new stitch from left needle)


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh my word, March I haven't heard that in a thousand years!
It's how my Granny taught me to knit, too funny.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

ok, I've done the laundry (by hand), worked on all my other daily chores. I'm going to give it a try again. I was up until 1:45am trying. I've got the casting on down, and I get the first knit stitch. Whatever I'm doing wrong is when I'm trying for the second set of knit stitches. 

so, I'm going to try again. I've got coffee and yogurt raisins.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Make sure you are getting the actual stitch and not between the stitches. If you can take pictures it is really easy to post them here. You can download them directly from your computer or from a site like Flickr.com or Photobucket. We can help you post too. Just ask.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so out of the loop. I am doing this from a smart phone. Have no idea what photobucket or flicker is. I don't even understand blogs or Facebook. Don't laugh, I had no idea what duck dynasty, American blackout, walking dead, dancing with the stars, etc is and/or was. I don't have tv. 

but, I am not giving up. I survived the army, and 5 kids. I can do this.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

this may be a stupid question, but, when doing the first row is that slip knot supposed to be turned into a knit stitch also? Or does it stay on the first needle


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Lindamarie - you will need to have everything moved over on to the other needle.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

but if that first one is like a slip knot, how do you get it over there. Mine keeps getting tangled. I basically do ok until that last one. I get all the cast on stitches over but that one.

I'm sorry I don't know how to post. Thank you everyone for being so patient.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Lindamarie - you have NO clue how patient everyone has been with me! I am such a beginner myself - really just a couple rows ahead of you! Don't let yourself be discouraged. Every little piece that I learn seems to have come with a struggle, but all those little pieces add up! I know that you can do it! 

Is that last stitch too tight for you to get the needle into and that is why you cannot knit it over to the other needle? 

If things are getting tangled, I wonder if you are getting the cast on stitches twisted before you even start. 

These pictures show the first cast on row. Make sure that everything is lined up straight and the stitches are not twisted. If you are holding on tightly as you knit, you might find that you are twisting the stitches as you work...just take the time to line them up properly as you go. 

The second pictures shows the first row being knitted. She is in the middle. Eventually you want to have everything that is on the needle on the left moved over to the needle on the right. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

If you can't knit into your slip knot, something about how you are making your knit stitches probably isn't right (assuming it's not just that the knot is too tight, 'cause that's an easy fix).

So you have your stitches all cast on, a row of loops on the left hand needle. Now you insert your needle into the loop, making sure you aren't twisting it (you want to slide through under the yarn as it comes in front of the left needle, not reach around in back). Like this:









You see how the loops on the left needle have a 'smooth loop' and a 'lumpy bit'? The lumpy bit goes down, the smooth loop goes up. If you are having tangling issues, then maybe they are rolling around on the needle - they do that, and you just have to roll them back over so they are all the same, right side up.

Now when you get to the last stitch, your slip knot, you will work it *exactly the same way*: slide the right needle into the loop, wrap around the back, pull through and off. 

Then put your needles in the opposite hands, and do the same thing over again.

Which cast on are you using? I am wondering if there is a problem with your cast on method. Here is an excellent tutorial for the knitted cast on - which is really easy to do and gets you lots of practice in making knit stitches, plus it has a nice sturdy 'bottom edge' (unlike the backwards loop cast on that can get all stretchy as you work across).


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yup that slip knot is a stitch and is worked like one, unless the directions tell you differently.

YOU CAN DO THIS!!!!

We are here to help you and don't you ever think you have a stupid or silly question. We all had to start at the beginning. So, I guarantee you that we know exactly how you feel and what you are going through. The light bulb will click one day and when it does................
...................................
...................

:runforhills: there will be no stopping you.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

today will be the day I conquer this. My DD and dgd walked our 3 mile dirt road to surprise us. She does not have 4wd. Anyway she knows how to knit. So we get a wonderful visit and she's going to teach me.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo!!!! Waiting for a progress report and maybe a picture


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Lindamarie, how is the knitting going? I am sure thinking of you. Saw your post on the thread you started in general chat. ((((hugs)))) We're here for you...


----------

